# CYMA 971 Calibre Hairspring



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Looking for a Hairspring, for the above. Do not know part number.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hairsprings are pare with the particular balance wheel, there is no simple replacement with spare part... Sometimes it is easier to repare one that is bent or to replace the entire balance/ spring pare. Yes, it can be replaced, but first You need to have alot of springs so to find one that is with proper size and 'strenght', to attach it to the collet, to vibrate it with the balance to understend what patr of it must be uset so the frequency is correct, to cut the rest outer part, to form the Breguet curve (if the movement is that type), to attach the stud... May be it looks complicated, but when it becomes routine, it takes 15 minutes...


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Does the Balance spring have an overcoil or is it flat?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

It is flat.


----------

